
Announcing Mux Video: a simple API to powerful video streaming - jon_dahl
https://mux.com/blog/announcing-mux-video-a-simple-api-to-powerful-video-streaming/
======
mmcclure
Hi everyone, one of the Mux founders here. We've been thinking about this
product for years and are excited to finally talk about it.

As video engineeers, it's hard to complain too much about the barrier to entry
into online video, but we think it's time for that to change. Happy to answer
any questions!

------
sulemanali
Are you guys building an AWS for Video? So I can create a youtube without
needing to build all the backend software and hardware infrastructure to do
so?

~~~
mmcclure
Yeah, I'd say that's pretty spot on! We want to allow people to build amazing
video software without needing to cobble together their own solution (while
learning the infinite intricacies of video in the process if they don't have a
background in the industry).

The only minor quibble is that I don't think many people would say AWS is a
_great_ developer experience. The sum of all the parts there are, undeniably,
incredibly powerful, but putting all the pieces together is still an exercise
left to the reader. We think there's a lot of power and freedom to be had in
just needing to think about video as a solved problem so you can build
wonderful experiences around it.

